# Introducing Niamh



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

Just wanted to introduce our little girl Niamh who will be coming home with us in 2 weeks time.










K xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Verrrry cute - love her name


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She's lovely.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Very pretty girl with a very pretty name! Congratulations


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aww she is very very cute!


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

She is gorgeous, can't wait to meet her.

Andrea


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

NW Poo meet on 5th Aug - she'll be in the poo pouch. Julie & Phil who own Ellie will be bringing Rosie who they picked today too xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

waaaaaa! So cute  You are a lucky new mummy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah she's gorgeous,I bet you can"t wait xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorgeous snuggly pup! Love her name too! x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww she is lovely!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful !
Is she a JD pup ?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

She certainly is. Her mum is Lucy and dad is Ziggy xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Adorable - lovely colouring!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Shes so gorgeous ,i found this picture of Buddy at 8 weeks they look so a like


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow so gorgeous!!! yes Buddy and her do look so alike...do they have the same parents?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes so they are kinda brother and sister


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome!! yes they are brother and sister....just not litter mates! CUTE!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Yes so they are kinda brother and sister


Can you direct me to some Buddy pictures through the months so I can get an idea how Niamh's coat will develop?

K xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

If you look on my profile and have a look at my posts there are some pictures on there.
Buddy's coat has changed from wavy to corkscrew curls i used to blow dry him when he was little but now i just bath him then pop him outside to air dry then all he needs is a comb through once he's done.His coats very soft still and easy to look after its only really his legs that get the odd matt.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful, I bet you are very excited! X


----------



## LauraB (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Kirsty, 

She is gorgeous! I have the her sister, the little Choc/White girl from this litter and pick her up next Friday... Can't WAIT!!! May see you there )


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

When is Niamh coming home? sorry if I missed that bit Kirsty .. I just want to see pics of your poos at home together .. 

Lots & lots of pics .. you know we like puppy home comings on here xxx


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

that baby is absolutlely gorgeous


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Not long now, puppy proofing the house this weekend. Don't worry I'll get you pictures xx


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

She's a beauty!


----------

